# pics of baileys new filly



## kaykay (Apr 13, 2007)

i really need help with a name! i just cant seem to fit crunch in there. camera died so I only got a couple pics. shes still unfolding but i am so thrilled with her. Shes so upright! And so sweet like her parents. Man its hard to get a good pic of a black horse. she kept squinting as this is her first time in the sun

anyway here is the sweetie pie







showing off her neck LOL


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 13, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! I'm so happy all went well. NOW you can relax LOL.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 13, 2007)

i almost didnt know what to do last night with not having to watch a mare!! i was so exhausted i slept as soon as I hit the pillow. Im having so much fun playing with the two girls!

okay i have to get a name! shes going to grey so i keep thinking silver or platinum? but how do you put crunch in? ughhhh


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 13, 2007)

: she is a doll.


----------



## Steph G (Apr 13, 2007)

she's very pretty. I don't know how to fit crunch in, but what about putting nestle in her name instead. They have tons of chocolate products you could name her after. I also know of a grey quarterhorse named Huntin for Chocolate.

What about something with Crunch's Sweet Confection


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 13, 2007)

adorable! congrats!


----------



## Mona (Apr 13, 2007)

What a BEAUTIFUL girl Kay!! I know what you mean about those black horses too!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 14, 2007)

Love her Kay! I can see Crunch in her already, daddys little girl


----------



## River Wood (Apr 14, 2007)

Congrats!! :aktion033:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations Kay very pretty filly.



: Nestles makes allot of candy bars maybe name Crunches get after them, Baby Ruth, Sweet Tart, Chunky Butterfinger and they have a candy Nestle Crunch with Caramel.


----------



## Firefall (Apr 15, 2007)

She sure is pretty, love her dam too, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## minimule (Apr 15, 2007)

She's very pretty! Why not just Baxters Platinum Crunch?


----------



## kaykay (Apr 15, 2007)

well shes so petite and elegant its really hard to fit crunch in there.

now im kinda leaning tword baxters silver promise as shes already greying out. hmmmmmm


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 15, 2007)

She looks great I can already see a nice neck on her and yet she's so young. Congrats :aktion033: and I'm glad that you can finally get some much needed sleep. ~Jessica~


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 16, 2007)

so pretty congratulations

Lori


----------



## BM Miniatures (Apr 17, 2007)

What about...........

Crunch's Sterling Silver? Or Crunch's Pure Silver or Crunch's Silver Essence?

Crunch's Liquid Silver

Crunch's Silver Ice

Crunch's Silver Emblem

Crunch's Painted Silver

Crunch's Painted Perfectly Silver

Crunch's Silver Reflection


----------



## OhHorsePee (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the silver essence. What about Baxter's Silver Essence of Crunch? She sure is pretty!

Fran


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 20, 2007)

What about Nestle Crunch Blizzard or White Chocolate Crunch. won't suit her much now but when she greys out ........ Gorgeous girl! Congrats!!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 20, 2007)

So are we going to get to see pics of tease and this little girl playing? I see she already has a name on your site, i love it! Two lovely little filly's, Congrats agian!


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 20, 2007)

I kind of like PaintedMeadow's suggestion of

Baxter's White Chocolate Crunch

Her barn name could then be anything, I don't tend to like barn names derived from the registered name though!

Andrea

P.S. for a future Crunch colt... I like Cap'n Crunch!

Okay wait... edited to add...

I did a Google Search on "crunch" and found

CRUNCH N MUNCH

And according to the Nestle website, they have Nestle White Crunch, and Nestle BUNCHA CRUNCH!!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't have any names, but that's one beautiful filly!




: You pictures came out better than mine...of a black foal. Mine are just a silhouette!

Charlotte


----------



## Russ (Apr 27, 2007)

Kay, I don't know how I missed the announcement of your foals but *BIG* *CONGRATS!!!*

Your filly is beautiful!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

